# Gorilla Grip gloves



## DouginVa

Oh yeah, and they slide right on and right off. Not like latex gloves where you almost need to peel them off your hand.


----------



## donjohn24

Talking about skin cracking, if you can get *Sudocrem* where you are, I can recommend it for use after each woodworking session to prevent cracks. Just a little dab rubbed in after washing your hands does the job.

Its actually mainly aimed at preventing *Nappy (Diaper ?) Rash*, but it works brilliantly for me - it was the skin around my fingernails that used to split giving pain out of all proportion to the size of the cracks.


----------



## camps764

May have to check these out…my fingers crack something terrible in the winter.


----------



## Maggiepic

I have a stash of these in my shop, truck and my work trailer. They are great for the money and last longer than you would think.


----------



## RonInOhio

Those look and sound alot like the Stanley Utility Plus gloves I got a few months back for about the same price.

Nice glove. Latex coated on the outside (bottom of palm and fingers) and a warm inner cotton lining. Supple and tight enough so you can use your fingers to hold nails for nailing, etc.

Plus they keep your hands warm working in temps below 35 degrees. Kept wearing out the fingers in the 2 dollar cotton gloves and they weren't nearly as warm as the Stanley's.


----------



## elduque

Oh, yeah. These gloves are great. I use them for yard work, car repairs, even double-end bag boxing training. Gorilla glue, gloves, and the best duct tape on the market.


----------



## JesseTutt

Would you use them when your hands are close to power tools?


----------



## DouginVa

Definately…...already have. They are form fitting, stretchy, with no loose msterial dangling about.


----------



## lumberjoe

Gloves can be the difference between booboos and amputations. You will never catch me wearing a pair of gloves around power tools. It doesn't matter how tight fitting they are


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review! I have worn out two pairs of these. I like them a lot due to the form fitting and the great grip. My hands are very dry and they slip when handling wood. I will use the gloves when handling lumber and working on the table saw, jointer or chop saw..but never with any spinning tools like routers or drills and drill presses. I tried the grip tape I saw on Lee Valley's website and that works great for fingertip grip, but it doesn't protect your hands from the wood or splinters.


----------



## mojo64

I've been using these gloves for a few years. I love them! I moved about a year ago and the area that I move to does not have a Home Depot. I actually traveled back to Jacksonville,NC, which is 1 1/2hrs away just to get these gloves and it gives me a chance to catch up with my Marines! Ooh-rah!!!!


----------

